# some pretty pony pictures



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the second one : )


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thats really good!


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

they are really cool


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I wish i could draw that well! Keep up the good work! =D


----------



## LindaJM (Oct 13, 2010)

You've got talent! I love the huge "Solomon" with the blue background... but a lot of the others are very good too. The pencil sketches are superb! Thanks for sharing with us. (A feast for the eyes!)


----------



## HurricaneKatt (Oct 12, 2010)

Pony10girl said:


>


Hey! I recognize that picture from a How-to-Draw Horses book that I had as a kid! haha I think I tried to draw that one once...not sure what happened to it though...


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks for all the coments hopefuly more to come


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## LHS (Oct 26, 2010)

i wish i could draw


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

they are soo unique


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

oh yh by im only 13 just thourght i would pop in and say that and im going to china for a free becase i won a drawing comp how cool teheeh some fjordys


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I REAAAAAAALLLLY LIKE the one with the little black horse looking up to the big horse.

Do you sell them?
I'd really like to have that picture for my living room or tack room.


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

erm well i dont real sell them but i can give you the right to print it out if you like


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

I like these, they are super cute!!


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## zaudika (Nov 7, 2010)

LOVE them!!..  Super cool and unique.

I love the cartoonie / stick leg style. Reminds me a little of 'Tim Burton'. Love it.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

HAHA those are sooo cute!!


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

^^^^^ i love that one!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Awww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

do you paint those?


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

yes i did


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW wow WOW!!! That's insane!! It looks so good I thought that it was all done on the computer!!


----------

